

France introduces a new VISA for entrepreneurs and startups - Raed667
http://blog.migreat.com/2014/02/20/france-introduces-a-new-set-of-visa-for-talents-entrepreneurs-and-startups/

======
Scoundreller
What is the current tax situation in France for an individual running a
lifestyle business? (Ie: Earns enough to support the founder, every other task
contracted out)

~~~
Raed667
I think your get a few years 'free', then it goes from 25% to 32% something.
I'm lacking references here but that's what I recall

